# Solved: Installing Troubles/Error Code 1612



## NikkiNoodles (Mar 13, 2004)

Hello

I have a computer running Windows 98 SE, and just got it back from being fixed. Some programs were deleted, so I am trying to download and install programs such as MSN Messenger. It downloads fine, but when it starts to install, I get an error message saying the following:

" The feature you are trying to use is on a network resource that is unavailable. Click OK to try again, or enter an alternate path, to a folder containing the installation package "MsnMsgs.msi" in the box below. Use feature from [C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\IXP000.TMP\].

I also got an error message "error code 1612." I tried google and going through this site, but i don't understand, nor am I comfortable with, messing around with the registry and codes, so I'm hoping there's another way to fix it! Any ideas? Thanks, -Nikki


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Search for the following strings and delete all files and folders found:

*.tmp
C:\Temp\*.* (If exists)
C:\Windows\Temp\*.*

Empty the Recycle Bin and retry the download after a restart.


----------



## NikkiNoodles (Mar 13, 2004)

Hey, thank you very much! I'm so relieved that your solution worked so easily; usually my computer glitches drag on forever. Again, thank you thank you thank you!!!!!


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Nice going. Use the thread tools and mark this thread as "Solved".

Best wishes!


----------

